# Breeder recommendations? VA/East Coast Please help!



## pawsfirst (Mar 22, 2019)

I have begun contacting these breeders, do you recommend any of them- or any others?

Hollow Hills
Peaksbrook
Blackthorn
Lindel Shepherds 
Trademark Kennels

But there are so many! It's hard to filter through them

I am looking for a semi-active dog, but someone I don't have to run 6 miles a day and who will be calm at times. I am mainly concerned about health, and would like to get as healthy of a dog as possible. I am looking for a dog I can have many healthy years with, and plan to spend a LOT of time with them.

Any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why did you choose these breeders? They produce very different dogs. There are three in that list that I would scratch out instantly.

Blsckthorne would be a good choice.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

De Rossi kennel in New Hamphire has one nice litter now and a showline litter due soon. She has very nice dogs. Highly recommend her.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Do you know the differences between European show vs. working lines and American show lines? That is where I would start. Do you know what approaches you would use to train the dog? Personally, I would never have a show line dog. There are pups from working line litters that are lower drive and more laid back and you would have a better chance of getting a dog that is bred for what the breed was intended.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Christine Kemper (Blackthorn in Barboursville, VA) gets my vote in the list you provided, but maybe you could give us a little more info on what your looking for. Do you have a color preference? Do you know if you want a show line or working line or something in-between? Here's a link for the German Shepherd types:


German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide


Any reputable breeder will try to give you the best chance at a healthy dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Personally one of the best dogs I ever owned is my American showline. My heart dog. Max from woodhaven german shepherds in Southampton New Jersey. One of the stud dogs pups can be seen in the movie i am legend - the puppy not the adult.(just thought that was neat- since I love that movie) Also quite a few of her dogs went to be cadaver dogs. He brings a fun a special energy to the house- a comic a scoundrel and charmer. The house will not be the same without him. My wgsl I have is from hollow hills in Pennsylvania- Luna a Really sweet biddable dog who was in my opinion always an easy pup and easy adult. She is so very smart and just all around easy dog even when she is not. Both great dogs enjoys the kids and busy house. My working line even though incredibly strong and serious was very calm and quiet in the house and naturally always well behaved. Each dog was different with different imperfections but more then fit in and were and are very special. I don’t think I can own another breed. They all adjusted to busy schedules and adjusted to different schedules -all very adaptable dogs. My advise go meet the dogs see the parents, aunts , grandsires of the breeders you are interested in- ask about longevity I enjoyed hearing about grand sire and grand dams and meeting them. Each pup in a litter has different personalities and different drives and energy levels -best to find a breeder that will match what you are looking for.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I have been very pleased with our West German showline (WGSL) GSD. He's stable in public, trustworthy with my young children, and very trainable, loves to please, but can be a goof-ball. He's had no serious health issues so far (he's four). I've also had a working line GSD that was wonderful--he was a bit more serious, reactive, more intense, and more suspicious of strangers. But he had a good off switch, was not hyper in the house as long as he had some exercise, and he was amazingly loyal. His only health issue was a mild bout of pano as an adolescent. In general, my showline has probably been a bit easier--but it might just seem that way because I'm more experienced, older, and more confident than I was back when I had my first "real" dog. Good luck in your puppy search! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Haus Morrisson German Shepherds has a nice new litter, dogs that love work but also can be calm in the house.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sebrench said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been very pleased with our West German showline (WGSL) GSD. He's stable in public, trustworthy with my young children, and very trainable, loves to please, but can be a goof-ball.


My big-boy is like this as well.He's a goof-ball He does work but no more than needed Efficient use of energy seems to be his mode. Great dog that will work but won't win any first place rewards for speed. Just getting the job done eventually is good enough for him. Our breeder is Misty Ridge in Maryland.


----------



## pawsfirst (Mar 22, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> De Rossi kennel in New Hamphire has one nice litter now and a showline litter due soon. She has very nice dogs. Highly recommend her.


After I posted this, I did some more research and list editing. I have put calls into the working line breeders. I have heard countless good things about blackthorn and haus morrisson in these forums. 

I have been looking into show and working line. I was initially leery of working lines (because of the energy levels), but I have read several articles and now realize how the drive can vary. I really love the black/tan, red/tan, back/silver coloring.

I plan to invest a lot of time into training, but mainly for obedience and bonding. 

Thanks you for the De Rossi tip, I will be sure to contact them as well.


----------



## pawsfirst (Mar 22, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Do you know the differences between European show vs. working lines and American show lines? That is where I would start. Do you know what approaches you would use to train the dog? Personally, I would never have a show line dog. There are pups from working line litters that are lower drive and more laid back and you would have a better chance of getting a dog that is bred for what the breed was intended.


I am familiar with the types, however I haven't had hands on experience with the working lines. I have only had experience with rescue shepherds, who appeared to be American show lines, but were probably a bit of a mix. This will be my first time getting a puppy from a breeder. I have spent an absurd amount of time researching, and have met a couple of breeders but did not find it to be a good match. I am going to look into the working lines more, because of everyone's "low drive" note! Haha.


----------



## pawsfirst (Mar 22, 2019)

I also wanted to add that I am in the DC area. I am willing to travel a few hours, but would prefer to find someone close so I can go there in person before pursuing a puppy in one of their litters. 

Thanks again!! You all are so helpful on this forum, all of the posts from previous threads have really been great to great through for learning and gaining information


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

There's a breeder in my hometown called Novak Shepherds. I believe they brought dogs over from Serbia when they immigrated. Can't speak for the actual pedigree of these dogs, but I'm friends with several of the nieces and nephews of the owner, and they all have gorgeous shepherds! They're based in Greensboro, NC I believe! I don't know if they have a website, but he has a facebook page! They breed 2-3 times a year in the fall/winter I think, $1000 per pup.

https://www.facebook.com/novak.germanshepherds - Maybe message him and ask about the pedigree. They were my first choice when I didn't know much about the breed a few years ago, I got my dog off craigslist, but he was from another breeder here in NC prior to that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

pawsfirst said:


> I also wanted to add that I am in the DC area.


Hi Neighbor. there are a few of us around the DMV


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

I just got my puppy from Blackthorn and could not be happier with him. Though Blackthorn is known for working dogs, mine is for companion dog. He is all I am looking for. Christine is very knowledgeable and she will find the best fit for you. She may still have some puppies available from recent litters, it won't hurt to give her a call. Not sure if you use Facebook, Christine is very responsive via Facebook message.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Christine has her Ww litter on the ground - 5 males, I believe. She is expecting or planning another litter here shortly from her bitch Pirate and Alighieri v Schraderhaus (Dante, I think). She's great at placement with dogs and is more than willing to offer advice and experiences if you ask.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Of the group you listed, I second Blackthorns. If this is important to you, they have a tight knit group support for owners of their pups which they've been kind enough to let me join. I don't have a Blackthorn myself.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Personally one of the best dogs I ever owned is my American showline. My heart dog. Max from woodhaven german shepherds in Southampton New Jersey. One of the stud dogs pups can be seen in the movie i am legend - the puppy not the adult.(just thought that was neat- since I love that movie) Also quite a few of her dogs went to be cadaver dogs. He brings a fun a special energy to the house- a comic a scoundrel and charmer. The house will not be the same without him. My wgsl I have is from hollow hills in Pennsylvania- Luna a Really sweet biddable dog who was in my opinion always an easy pup and easy adult. She is so very smart and just all around easy dog even when she is not. Both great dogs enjoys the kids and busy house. My working line even though incredibly strong and serious was very calm and quiet in the house and naturally always well behaved. Each dog was different with different imperfections but more then fit in and were and are very special. I don’t think I can own another breed. They all adjusted to busy schedules and adjusted to different schedules -all very adaptable dogs. My advise go meet the dogs see the parents, aunts , grandsires of the breeders you are interested in- ask about longevity I enjoyed hearing about grand sire and grand dams and meeting them. Each pup in a litter has different personalities and different drives and energy levels -best to find a breeder that will match what you are looking for.


I can also give a huge thumbs up to Beth at hollow hills. I can echo the same great experience that Jenny has posted. And another thanks to Jax for the recommendation.


----------

